# Getting fit and sticking to schedule?



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

I am around 5'7" or so, I haven't had my height measured in a while, and I am around 128 pounds. Def not overweight, but I am not fit. What do you do to get and stay fit for riding, to better you and your horse? Do you workout everyday? How long? Planks, set ups, crunches, what? I do cross country, but I never have time to keep running the rest of the year. In cross country I was up to 8 miles. I need something that would get me fit. I am not afraid of hard work, it just needs to fit into my time. Thank you!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I too am not fat but not fit. I have started a self defense / fitness program. My advice is to find something you really enjoy. For me the exercise is strenuous, the people are lovely, and I'm learning a real world skill. Boy howdy am I going to be fit when my contract is up. I'm going 2-4 times a week. The other days I try to practice and just stay active. Eating to help my body is also important.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

For the first time my doctor said I needed to lose weight! So my plan is to get an elliptical and put it in front of the tv. I feel it's the best option for my knees and back, it's heck to get old!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Start lifting and strength training. Don't worry- you won't get bulky. Even if you don't have problems with your riding, you will find it will help. It also helps with flexibility. Aaaannd if you happen to fall off you are able to get up much quicker


----------

